# Hardee Tail Wheel or Cutter Rear Wheel Axle Assembly



## Wgolli (Jul 30, 2019)

On my Hardee 1072 my tail wheel got jammed. (operator error). Does anyone have a manual for this tail wheel or know the assemblage of it? I have: inner axle, outer axle (shaft),bearings (look good), seals (maybe need replaced),. I assume there was a nut on the outside of the fork piece and an inner nut (that was not there) that held it together- gone. There were no washers or plates on either side. The axle was wedged so most of the parts remained in place. A manual of the assembly or someone who has had to do this work - could you share? According to my paperwork we think Hardee outsourced the wheel assembly. (Hardee is also EVH i think ) thanks in advance....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This may be what you are looking for?!?
https://64016bae-9dd9-457a-bec5-44a...d/84428b_59eed6a7193247c8b4eeef6cbc5af56e.pdf
Welcome to the forum


----------

